# Behold the wrath of theWanker!



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

he is my replacement!

booyah!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

sorry to see you go. I thought you always did a standup job of keeping things clean, even when people who disagreed with you tended to get a little personal. 

hope I can keep up the level of quality you maintained.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Thank you for all the work Hap!

...and thanks to the Wanker for taking over the helm  

STOMP


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:wave: Hap

sorry to see you go as well.... rest in peace


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap are u leaving the board? Or jsut stop modding? You did a great job though Hap and I aprriciate it. Also thanks Wanker for taking over.

BFreak


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm just no longer the mod. I'll keep annoying you all with posts tho, unless I go away.

thanks to all who say the kind words (even to those who I bug the most)..but I think it's good for the board to have a change in lead every so often. And unlike Schilly, I'm not just leaving and then secretly coming back going into the CM thing..I'm also not doing an L4L where I leave and then secretly comeback and act like I did nothing wrong...cept that I did nothing wrong)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

DOn't forget...suspension is one click away!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope you aren't leaving because of a few ignorant people Hap. You did a great job and were fair with everyone.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> DOn't forget...suspension is one click away!


bring it on Grizzlie Adams!

and MM, I can't really answer that.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I thought Hap did a terrible job, and I'm thankful he's gone.

I resent the fact that theWanker has been given this authority. He's got no morals.

Come on, people. This isn't Portugal.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> bring it on Grizzlie Adams!
> ...



Sadly you don't have to.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I resent the fact that theWanker has been given this authority. He's got no morals.
> 
> Come on, people. This isn't Portugal.


I ain't gonna take none of yo punk *poof* jive no more you *poof* *poof*  son of a *poof* . 

fight tha power that be. 


edited by theWanker. hey--this is fun!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I thought Hap did a terrible job, and I'm thankful he's gone.
> 
> I resent the fact that theWanker has been given this authority. He's got no morals.
> ...


Like you're so much better. I have it on good authority that you had someone (or multiple someones?) banned because they said Pippen wasn't a hall of famer. 

Because of you, I may never see IneptRookE again.  

You're nothing but a power hungry Pippen lover, you *****.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> 
> Like you're so much better. I have it on good authority that you had someone (or multiple someones?) banned because they said Pippen wasn't a hall of famer.


I thought you were going to mention something *wrong* that I did.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to mention something *wrong* that I did.


Well.. well... he's not HOFer! So there!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey, at least you weren't forcibly removed from your moderating duties.....


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

thanks great job hap

I was scared a little when i thought u were leaving the board


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Boooooooo!

Stuart


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Boooooooo!
> 
> Stuart


be careful, mods play favorites, and I hear that Wanker is very moody.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> be careful, mods play favorites, and I hear that Wanker is a Moonie.


Good for our diversity quota to have elected one as a mod. I look forward to hearing more about the good Rev.

barfo


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Boooooooo!
> 
> Stuart


ah, I know it wasn't the real STuart. he always capitalizes the "T" in his name. 

which, incidentally, I don't trust. people who use a handle with a weird capital letter in the middle of it are generally of low moral fiber.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> be careful, mods play favorites, and I hear that Wanker is very moody.


first you forget my birthday, then you bring me flowers with some strange woman's name on it, and now you say this in front of all these people?!? we are SO through.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> 
> 
> first you forget my birthday, then you bring me flowers with some strange woman's name on it, and now you say this in front of all these people?!? we are SO through.


to this I respond with my variation of one of my favorite songs, "she knows me too well" in order to win Wanks back.



> He knows me
> He knows me
> 
> Sometimes I have a weird way of showing respect
> ...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> I 'm all out of love, I'm so lost without you
> I know you were right believing for so long
> I 'm all out of love, what am I without you
> I can't be too late to say that I was so wrong


nobody really knows my heart like Air Supply.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I have it on good authority that you had someone (or multiple someones?) banned because they said Pippen wasn't a hall of famer.


Nah, I'm still here.

Dan


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I do realize that most of you have probably never heard of the song I referenced, or know it.

Or better yet, are still reading my posts.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Hap! i may always type like i have rocks in my mouth but i always read your posts.
and i can always tell when the wanker is cryin' and typin'.
not sure what that mean's but thanks for all the good mod's. 
and such.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> Hap! i may always type like i have rocks in my mouth but i always read your posts.
> and i can always tell when the wanker is cryin' and typin'.
> not sure what that mean's but thanks for all the good mod's.
> and such.


thanks for the kind words.

and while you may type like you have rocks in your mouth, I have been known to type with my foot in mine.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

caffeine's a hell of'a drug...


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

also when you quit being the captain, doesn't it seem like you get all the respect and every one wishes you where back?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> also when you quit being the captain, doesn't it seem like you get all the respect and every one wishes you where back?


if I can be serious here for a minute...I think it's like when world leaders die. No, I'm not like a leader of the board, but you don't generally here people saying bad things about people (mods, whatever) when they "leave" or step down. Partly because it's just not polite, or really easy to do. I'm willing to bet there are members of the forum who I rub the wrong way, and thats fine. People on this forum rubbed me the wrong way too, and I'd like to think I didn't let that show...too much :angel: 

I'm not delusional enough to think that because there hasn't been a bad comment made about me as a mod, that there aren't people who disliked me. Maybe not as a mod, but how I post. I'm an annoying *** hole half the time. 

I didn't step down to get sympathy or see who respects me or who doesn't, nor am I suggesting thats what you're implying. I was talking to Schilly earlier today, and we both kind of feel like the "group" as a whole isn't the same as it once was. It doesn't feel as close. He has his theories (off topic posts) and I have mine (not enough Barfo). 

But some members are gone, or just don't post with the passion or interest they used to. Some of that could be attributed to the team not being as good as it used to be...thats to be expected. So I felt (along with just being burned out..as lame as that sounds considering it's a web site) that there just needed to be some kind of change. 

be it from my end or "your" end. I wanted to be on "your" end again, and I think it's nice not to have to care about wether or not someone masks **** or not. It's also nice to not have to deal with people continually masking the words they know full well they're not supposed to. It's also nice just not having to deal with the crap that some posters feel is necessary to heap on the shoulders of mods for why they can't follow the rules. Thats not to say they're to blame for this, as they aren't bad people. It just got old to have to explain why I did X or why Y was allowed when Z wasn't, or why it seems like I don't do G enough, when I allow D to happen.

ok, enough of me being serious.

Kegger at Wanks house!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah...
i have not the knowledge or skills to be an adequite adverary for technical debate. i come here to learn and make a socialogical comment when i can. game theory etc. i come to throw my ill fated theories around. i am not a coach and would rather not meiate between coaches on this board that's why i give you props. you have knowledge and you have mediated well, as well as being an obviously versed poster. 
rocks.
rocks.
rocks.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> I was talking to Schilly earlier today, and we both kind of feel like the "group" as a whole isn't the same as it once was. It doesn't feel as close. He has his theories (off topic posts) and I have mine (not enough Barfo).




I can only post here when the nice men and women let me. Sometimes they don't like to clean the computers after I get too excited. 

barfo


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> Kegger at Wanks house!


WOOT!!!!

I hope that you both enjoy your latest incarnation. I'm glad your hanging Hap, place wouldn't be the same without you. 

One thing I'm wondering about is TheWanker's handle. 

How exactly does one become THE Wanker instead of just one of many Wankers?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> It's also nice just not having to deal with the crap that some posters feel is necessary to heap on the shoulders of mods for why they can't follow the rules.


HEY! I resemble that remark! 



> Thats not to say they're to blame for this, as they aren't bad people.


Oh great, character assassination too? 



> It just got old to have to explain why I did X or why Y was allowed when Z wasn't, or why it seems like I don't do G enough, when I allow D to happen.


Before you go, why DID you allow D to happen when you didn't do G enough? It's really got me baffled. 

But seriously Hap, thanks for secretly agreeing with me in all those PM's that the other mods are just a bunch of power-hungry right-wing fundamentalist lunatics who don't know their holes from an *** on the ground.

Welcome to OUR side. :grinning:


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

How can I become a moderator? Do I have to know much about basketball? I just registered the other day and I need a job.


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap,
I want to appologize for all the post that I have had that have rubbed you the wrong way (me and my.....whatever small number of posts). 

As I usually just spend good quality time reading the board at work and not usually posting....I have always thought you have done a great job moderating the board.

Mr Wanker sir,

I think you will do great too....just dont disagree with anything I have to say and we will get along just fine:grinning: (Please note heavy sarcasim in the last part of that sentence)

Ps....serverly off topic but I got a dog last night....not very original name....Blaze


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

The question that must be asked here is.....

Did Hap get to keep his stock options?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> The question that must be asked here is.....
> 
> Did Hap get to keep his stock options?


How do you think he can afford to retire?

Do an IP check and you'll see he's actually logging in on a wireless connection from a Bahamian beach.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> 
> 
> But seriously Hap, thanks for secretly agreeing with me in all those PM's that the other mods are just a bunch of power-hungry right-wing fundamentalist lunatics who don't know their holes from an *** on the ground.
> ...


that was supposed to be kept hush hush!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> The question that must be asked here is.....
> 
> Did Hap get to keep his stock options?


I sold them for some stock in a company called Enron.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> One thing I'm wondering about is TheWanker's handle.
> 
> How exactly does one become THE Wanker instead of just one of many Wankers?


you need a four year degree, two years of understudy at a major hospital and extremely bad hygiene. the hygiene thing is key.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

First off, thanks for the work you did as Mod, Hap. It's a thankless job, and as I recall, it pays less than :twocents: . :grinning: 

Now I have to try and recall if I pissed The Wanker off in the past.. hmmm, a little *** kissin' wouldn't hurt. So here I go...

Congrats Wanker!!!!! I knew you would make a great Mod some day. I'm just not sure what took them soooooo long to recongnize your talents. I know I haven't stated it publicly, but I always thought you were the best poster on this board. It really is boring when you're not around. If you PM me, I'll be sure to let you know all the bad things Hap said about ya.. :grinning: 


Also, since there isn't any more political posts, it doesn't matter if the new Mods coming in are Dem or Rep, or does it? With the Blazers fan base, there's the Pro-TB/Sheed/Bonzi people(Dems) and then there's everyone else(Reps).. Oh never mind, I'm sure you'll be one of the best Mods ever Wanker (that's more *** kissin' if you didn't notice).. 

:laugh: 


Again, have fun in the Bahamas Hap, and congrats Wanker...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Scout-

You missed a little spot on the right cheek. I won't hold it against you though.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*This thread........*

:laugh:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> It's also nice just not having to deal with the crap that some posters feel is necessary to heap on the shoulders of mods for why they can't follow the rules. Thats not to say they're to blame for this, as they aren't bad people. It just got old to have to explain why I did X or why Y was allowed when Z wasn't, or why it seems like I don't do G enough, when I allow D to happen.


 That's what happens when you edit peoples post for no good reason.:yes: And you should expect that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> That's what happens when you edit peoples post for no good reason.:yes: And you should expect that.


:boohoo: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: 

hey, I like this not being a mod...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> That's what happens when you edit peoples post for no good reason.:yes: And you should expect that.


Editing you is generally a good reason.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Editing you is generally a good reason.


Excuse me? why dont you explain yourself? Huh?:whoknows:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> :boohoo: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :verysad:
> ...










Brush them shoulders off homes.:laugh:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Excuse me


Oh, don't apologize to me, Blaze_Rocks. You'll lose that edge you've tried so desperately to create. :yes:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*You really dodged that one.*

Just ignore him and he will go away.:no:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, you put me in my place. some retarded clip of some wanna be..wow, I an unable to compete with your rapier like wit. I bow to your superior ability to post pictures of dumbasses doing some outdated hand gesture.

I have been mortally wounded. 

you sure showed me.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: You really dodged that one.*



> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Just ignore him and he will go away.:no:



you do realize thats the 2nd time you've posted those, right? It was retarded the first time, and guess what?

it's retarded now.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> wow, you put me in my place. some retarded clip of some wanna be..wow, I an unable to compete with your rapier like wit. I bow to your superior ability to post pictures of dumbasses doing some outdated hand gesture.
> ...


:laugh: Thing is I know I got to you or else you wouldnt respond..Or retire.:laugh:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

hooboy. I can see this is gonna be fun.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> :laugh: Thing is I know I got to you or else you wouldnt respond..Or retire.:laugh:


please, if you really got to me, you would've been banned a long ago.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: You really dodged that one.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I was just helping out your pitty party.:yes: You're welcome.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: You really dodged that one.*



> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Oh I was just helping out your pitty party.:yes: You're welcome.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> :laugh: Thing is I know I got to you or else you wouldnt respond..Or retire.:laugh:


what's so great about making life dreary for a guy who is just doing a job because he's a nice guy and likes this board? 

will you be just as gleeful in annoying the crap out of me? why?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Do homies have Dandruff?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

For some reason some posters are like a Dog licking their stitches, sometimes you just got Radar Collar them until the stitches are ready to come out and they can get back to licking other things.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Do homies have Dandruff?


maybe he just shaved his sweet *** mustache, and was dusting off the shavings from his shirt.

brother has to keep it clean for the ladies.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Hap might as well said it was because of me he was stepping down....And I dont try and make anyones life dreary,this is the only board I've ever visted that was so strict that you couldnt ask another poster a question.....

And that asian guy is brushing off his shoulders.:laugh: Maybe if Hap had a sense of humor he wouldnt have taken offense to that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Hap might as well said it was because of me he was stepping down....And I dont try and make anyones life dreary,this is the only board I've ever visted that was so strict that you couldnt ask another poster a question.....
> 
> And that asian guy is brushing of his shoulders.:laugh: Maybe if Hap had a sense of humor he wouldnt have taken offense to that.


maybe if it was funny, others would've laughed at it instead of at you.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh darn the MOD squad didnt think it was funny............:thand:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Can we all vote on if BlazeRocks should be banned? I doubt anyone would miss is lack of maturity or integrity.
Better yet, if everyone put him on their "ignore list", maybe he'd go away.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Can we all vote on if BlazeRocks should be banned? I doubt anyone would miss is lack of maturity or integrity.
> Better yet, if everyone put him on their "ignore list", maybe he'd go away.


crap, I forgot about that function!


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Can we all vote on if BlazeRocks should be banned? I doubt anyone would miss is lack of maturity or integrity.
> Better yet, if everyone put him on their "ignore list", maybe he'd go away.


I didnt break any rules...So I guess that is a big fatNO! I thought you had me on your ignore list,but I see you couldnt resist....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I didnt break any rules...So I guess that is a big fatNO! I thought you had me on your ignore list,but I see you couldnt resist....


1 more before the plonkage.

actually, you were informed of the rules you broke. You just chose not to admit them, so it looks like those in power are abusing their "power" or are just playing favorites. You are trying to make it out to be that you're the victim and we were wrong accusing you or censoring you.

Since most people here have an IQ above toilet paper, they saw through that line of (to steal a line from STOMP) bleep.

and with that, I bid you good riddance.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I didnt break any rules...So I guess that is a big fatNO! I thought you had me on your ignore list,but I see you couldnt resist....


Thought you might find this interesting...

from the site Guidelines



> Harassment
> 
> Harassment occurs when a member insults, attacks, and/or denigrates another member at any time. For instance, the use of terms such as "idiot," "moron," "stupid," and like terms constitutes harassment. Harassment not only includes individuals but also can apply to insults against teams, players, and groups of BasketballBoards.net members. *Repeated critical and sharply negative posts toward a team forum, team forum members, and/or a team's fan base as a whole can also constitute harassment.*


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Who have I harrassed? I havent done anything in those guidelines you posted...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

You have been harrassing the Mods of the site basically since day 1.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ohh boy here's another Guideline....



> Disruption
> 
> Posts that intend to disrupt the topic of conversation or steer the topic materially away from the focus of the forum and related news are disruptive. Disruption can also include harassment, multiple posting of the same post, multiple posting on forums for the sole purpose of being noted as the last poster, and posting completely off-topic messages.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Repeated critical and sharply negative posts toward a team forum, team forum members, and/or a team's fan base as a whole can also constitute harassment.


 Wow, you all fit this description well..Whoops,was that harassment?


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Posts that intend to disrupt the topic of conversation or steer the topic materially away from the focus of the forum and related news are disruptive. Disruption can also include harassment, multiple posting of the same post, multiple posting on forums for the sole purpose of being noted as the last poster, and posting completely off-topic messages.


 Once again, I havent broke any of those rules either...Go look at my post and see when and if I did those things....And if you find that I have, make sure you read other posters post before banning me...

I know Hap thinks I like to play the victim but he is way off base...Actually I think he compared my IQ to toilet paper a minute ago...Will you do anything about it? My guess is no.

Nice double standard.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

I understand that the Mods have to respond to BlazeRocks since he does toe the line on the guidlines, but nobody else has to. If you notice, the more you feed someones need for attention, the more they come back for more.

Take examples from all the ex-ESPN refugees and just not respond.. Fight the need... and if you have to, tap into the force.. 
:starwars:


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

It looks like this thread is your initiation Wanker.

LOCK IT DOWN!!! LOCK IT DOWN!!!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Once again, I ... find that I have ... compared my IQ to toilet paper ... My ... standard.


If you don't respect yourself, who will, man? :nonono:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> Once again, I havent broke any of those rules either...Go look at my post and see when and if I did those things....And if you find that I have, make sure you read other posters post before banning me...
> 
> I know Hap thinks I like to play the victim but he is way off base...Actually I think he compared my IQ to toilet paper a minute ago...Will you do anything about it? My guess is no.
> ...


Not a double standard. You whole purpose in this thread is to get your digs in on the Mods of the site. People who volunteer to help things run smoothly.

We encourage differing opinions. We encourage debate. 

We do not encourage poeple to pick at the edges of the guidelines so, when they get warned they can cry that they did nothing wrong and the facist volunteers are double standard flaunting oppressors of free speach.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

silence is golden golden...and my eyes don't see....


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> If you don't respect yourself, who will, man? :nonono:


Way to put words in my mouth...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> It looks like this thread is your initiation Wanker.
> 
> LOCK IT DOWN!!! LOCK IT DOWN!!!!


well, since this thread is supposed to be welcoming me and it's devolved into something I find personally loathesome, I might as well check out this new-fangled "close thread" option. 

as they say on the Simpsons, *yoink*.

now you shall truly behold my wrath!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes Wank isn't that Fun....Did you Know I can still post in it, but others can't? Muhahahahahahah!!!!!

Also, you are a brilliant, brilliant man. May your genes grace these lands for a thousand generations. 



yeah, but I can still edit your post!


----------

